# Why is my snail floating?



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

so i got this gold mystery snail from petco like a week or two ago, he was alright for the first few days, but now hes floating, theres a little air bubble in his shell. i know hes not dead, because he still comes out of his shell sometimes, but is this normal? and will he ever sink again?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Some snails like to blow bubbles into their shells so they can reach the surface easier, personally I never seen my snails do that but it is possible.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually, that air bubble you see in your snail's shell is its lung. Yes, mystery snails have a lung and as such, regularly go to the surface for air. Sometimes a mystery snail just likes to sit and float for a while, usually when they've had a large meal and want time to digest it a little. 

Other times, it could be that there is a problem with the water parameters. Aquatic snails, like mystery snails, are sensitive to things like high levels of nitrates and ammonia. What are the water parameters? If they are too high, do a 25%-30% water change and then test the water again to make sure the levels have gone down. If not, repeat and check again until the levels are safe. 

Also, you didn't by chance add any kind of salt to the water, did you? Mystery snails can't tolerate even a trace of salt in their water. 

There is one last possibility, and this might not be the case, but how big/old is your mystery snail? As they age, mystery snails become increasingly less active, until eventually they just stop all together and pass away in their sleep. You can usually tell the approximate age by the shell size. The bigger they are, the older they are because they grow more shell as they age.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

he did eat a whole algae wafer... i dont know how old he is cause i just got him, ive got him in a little cup until i can the fry hatch so i can put him in the spawn tank, theres no salt whatsoever, and ive been doing water changes in his cup every day, i think its the food, hes stuck to the side of the cup right now


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

A cup? Like what the bettas come in? Hmmm, I guess that's an okay home for a little bit. Snails don't complain too much about space, nor do they seem to care.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah, my daddy fish was harassing him so i took him out of the spawn tank, how much am i supposed to be feeding him and how often?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Well, depends on how big he is. Is he nickle sized? Quarter sized?


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

bigger than a nickel smaller than a quarter haha


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmmm, then I would try and feed either half a wafer a day or one wafer every other day.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

alright haha, should i still feed him when ive got him in the tank? or will all the fish waste be enough... i dont know much about snails :/


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

He'll likely graze a lot on fish waste, excess food and algae but will need supplemental feedings of blanched veggies or algae wafers to ensure he doesn't starve.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

all right ill do that!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Algae Wafers are great for snails and also veggies like lettuce. I read its a myth they eat fish waste, they dont eat fish waste. I have baby snails that came on some water plants I brought they are so cute ! I think they are Pond snails. You can also do a goggle search and find out everything you want to know about Snails that live in water. I have seen the baby snails floating around sometimes they seem fine and getting bigger everyday.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Applesnail.net is a good resource too.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

They wont eat fish poop if thats what you mean by waste but they will eat any food the other fish missed like flakes and whatnot. I think they also munch on decaying plant matter as well. 

if you get a veggie clip from petco or petsmart it makes feeding veggies easier since you attach the cucumber to the clip and suction cup it to the tank wall. Otherwise it will float. you dont want to keep it in the water for more then 24-48 hours or it will get all nasty. I only keep decaying veggies in the tank if the snail is actually eating them. Sometimes they dont and it rots in the water and makes a mess.

I never see my mystery snail floating but I do see my trapdoors floating upside down with their meaty part sticking out on the surface. I think they are looking for food but not sure. They eventually sink back down


----------

